# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  βλαβη φωτιστικου

## stelios_a

εχω ενα φωτιστικο απο αυτα που αναβουν οταν πεσει το ρευμα. αυτο επιδη η μπαταρια του ηταν πλεον για πεταμα αποφασησα να την αλαξω. το θεμα ειναι οτι πλεον το φωτιστικο δεν λειτουργει σωστα. δηλαδη η μπαταρια οσο κρατισει και μετα τελος. ητε το εχω στο ρευμα ητε οχι ειναι το ιδιο . δουλευει μονιμα με την μπαταρια. τι μπορει να εχει συμβει . για οποιον δεν καταλαβε. ειναι ενα φωτιστικο οπου ειναι στο ρευμα ( κλειστο ) και οταν πεσει το ρευμα ανοιγει αυτοματα με μπαταρια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εαν όπως λες του άλλαξες μπαταρία και πάλι τα ίδια (όσο κρατήσει που λες και μετά τέλος) .... τότε πιθανόν να μην την φορτίζει την μπαταρία σου όταν είναι σε ηρεμία (δηλαδή όταν έχεις ρεύμα από την ΔΕΗ ) γιατί τότε είναι που την φορτίζει .... αυτό το κάνει μια πλακέτα που βρίσκεται μέσα... για την πλακέτα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα και δεν συμφέρει ... κοίταξε απλά αν εκεί γύρω στην πλακέτα τυχαίνει να υπάρχει κάποια ασφάλεια (γυαλάκι συνήθως κυλινδρικό) . Μόνο αυτό σου έμεινε να κάνεις . Επίσης αν τυχει να το φτιάξεις την 1η μπαταρία που είχε .... την θέλω εγώ!!!

----------


## gourtz

Μιπως εχει καει καμια ασφαλεια μεσα στο πλακετουλα πανω ειναι συνιθως η και μερικα εχουν εξω ..... το λεω απο την αποψη μιπως δεν περνει τροφοδοσια 230 οποτε για αυτο δουλευει συνεχεια με μπαταρια... η μιπως εχει κοληση το κουμπακι το τεστ?

----------


## stelios_a

παιδια η ασφαλεια ειναι μια χαρα. οταν την βγαλεις ( η καει ) δεν δουλευει ουτε με την μπαταρια . το ανοιξα και δεν ειδα ουτε καποιο πυκνωτη σκασμενο οτε τπτ παραξενο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην θέση σου θα ξεκινούσα ελέγχους από την είσοδο των 220V . Με το πολύμετρο τσεκάροντας με την σειρά αν π.χ έρχεται το ρεύμα και πάει (π.χ εκεί) και (εκεί) . Αλλά τράβα μας και καμιά "κατασκοπική" φωτογραφία με πολύπλευρο και αναλυτικό ζουμ (τα πάντα) . και βλέπουμε ..... Αν δεν βοηθάς "αναλυτικά" ...φυσικό είναι να σου σπάμε τα α......α !!  :Tongue2:

----------


## materatsi

Αν εχει ενδεικτικα led  ποια αναβουν (charge,high,low) ; Τα υπολοιπα στα εγραψε ο Μιχαλης...

----------


## stelios_a

οταν ειναι στην μπριζα κανονικα το charge και το low h hight αναλογα.  ομως τωρα δεν αναβει τιποτα. αναβει μονο το high η το low οταν το αναβω με την μπαταρια . το σκευτηκα αυτο να μετρησω τον μετασχηματιστη αλλα επιδη για λιγο καιρο δεν εχουμε ρελε διαροης δεν βαζω τιποτα στην μπριζα που ειναι χαλασμενο η οτιδηποτε τετοιο μεχρι να φτιαχτει αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## thespyros

δες μηπως δεν το εχεις συνδεσει σωστα την επιστροφη L1

----------

